# Business names



## Primrose (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm making steps towards hopefully beginning to sell in September at the start of the new NICNAS year. 

I've had a business name in mind for the last few months. I'm making all goat milk soaps with milk from my own dairy goats, I am big on using local produce and supporting local small farmers and am using olive oil from a local farmer and in the process of sourcing my animal fats from local free range farmers. My 'thing' is sustainable agriculture, small farming, homesteading etc. I fully intend to bring goats with me to markets when I'm selling (if I can)

Anyway the name I've been thinking of was The Little Goat Soapery. Then the other day I thought of another option which was Milk Baa Soaps. 

Honestly I just wanted to hear from people about which you like best or if you don't like either or if you've got any further ideas! Now that its EOFY I will be registering the name and starting accounting seriously etc as I make a stack of inventory in preparation for September 

Exciting times


----------



## artemis (Jun 29, 2018)

Did you do a Google search of that name to be sure it isn't already in use? It sounds familiar to me.


----------



## Primrose (Jun 29, 2018)

I believe both are available in Australia

There is a Little Goat Soap Company in the UK which I discovered hence using Soapery


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 29, 2018)

I do not like the Baa, I think when some try saying Milk Baa Soaps it will come out as Milk Bra Soaps...but that is just me and my opinion


----------



## dibbles (Jun 29, 2018)

I like Little Goat Soapery much better. When I googled, a Little Goat Soap Company in Ohio came up too. But no little goat soapery. Exciting times indeed!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 29, 2018)

Good for you.  I like your 'thing.'

I also like the basis for your names.  But I always look for simpler comms, which often means cutting letters, syllables and words.  Great for labels  too. So... how about Little Goat Soaps?

I agree with cmzaha, I saw bra too, which I constantly try to shed   But something like Baa Baa Milk Soaps, that would be less mistakable I think.


----------



## Relle (Jun 30, 2018)

I think the Little Goat Soapery sounds the best .


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 30, 2018)

Good on ya !
I had the same issue when thinking of a name.  I had used Doodlebug Soaps back in 2005 but never registered it or anything.  Someone else has it now.
I too Homestead, kind of, but unless you are going to be selling Goat Milk and cheese, leave the fluffies at home when selling soap.  Not everyone likes the smell of Goats or sheep.

Those are both good name, but think a little outside the box.  Is there a nick name people there call goats ?  Baa is cute but not sure I am thrilled with it.  Think about someone asking for it, say it out loud with out saying BAAAAAAAAAAAA like a goat hahahhaha
But little goat soapery does sound better. 

What about something with Homestead ?
I picked Rustic Life Farm.  I like Rustic farm houses and Barns, Life because I think life should be a little less snotty and prim and Farm because, some day, I will have my own big farm.  
I had to watch out for Rustic Farm, and Rustic Barn.  So www.rusticlifefarm.com was born.  Although, I have to spell it slower for some reason.


----------



## artemis (Jun 30, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> unless you are going to be selling Goat Milk and cheese, leave the fluffies at home when selling soap.  Not everyone likes the smell of Goats or sheep.



Mild disagreement here, based on only one experience.

When we went to the local Ren Faire this year, a small-time farmer was there with his goats in tow. He was only selling soap, no other GM products. There were (I think) three goats in a pen next to his stand and they drew people to him. Everyone stopped first to see the goats and ask goat-related questions. Being out in the open, I don't remember too much in the way of goat smell. 

The draw might be affected by the number of "City folks" that your event draws. People who are used to seeing goats might not be as interested in seeing them at a market. Here in heavily populated South Jersey, finding a goat at the Ren Faire was like being at the zoo! 

So, maybe they'll come over to see the goat(s) and stay for the soap.

(Having said that, I love goat cheese and would be looking at that, if you had it there,  as much as I would the soap)


----------



## earlene (Jun 30, 2018)

I would agree with *artemis*.  I live in a small rural farming town, and even with that, critters are a huge draw.  I have loads of photos on phone from llamas at the music festival a few years back.  Not only do kids with their parents stop by, but old folks, single folks, young folks and pretty much everybody in town will stop by to see a critter.


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Jun 30, 2018)

To me baa sounded like bad. 

I was at a threshing bee recently that someone was selling soap at and had a couple baby goats there and people especially children seemed to love the kids.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 30, 2018)

I love Little Goat Soapery. I think anything with "soapery" has a classic, almost vintage feel to it and, to me, gives a feeling of knowing what you're doing but, I will admit, I'm a little biased; my biz name is Mission Meadows Soapery.

As for bringing the goats (if you can), go for it! As others have already said, animals are always a draw.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 30, 2018)

Please don't think I was trying to offend, I was not, just another side to the thought.  
We have a lot of farms around here and people bring animals.   I saw more people petting then buying.  Heard a few say eww (not a pun), don't touch that.  I wouldn't want to see that happen to you.
Also think about having someone Just to be with the goat(s).  Hard to watch little fingers and 'unminded' children and sell at the same time.  If someone gets bit or bumped that would be an issue around here (sue happy idiots).

I watch my Hens like a hawk (got camera just to watch them) and have to make sure no one tries to feed them crap.  They only eat nonGMO and Organic .  some people are idiots.

DO make cheese !!!  I hear it is so fun  and people love it !

Oh and you need to post more Pics of adorable animals- Videos of them running around is our favorite here.  DD always finds ones and comes and shows me


----------



## Primrose (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you so much everyone for the feedback, it has been very helpful and productive. 

Sounds like everyone agrees with the Little Goat Soapery as being a better option than Milk Baa Soaps and I have to admit I thought the same. Though I'd not thought of the Bra thing myself! I want people to think classic, timeless, comforting, the wholesome goodness of farm fresh produce etc when they think of my brand and I think Little Goat Soapery evokes that more so than Milk Baa Soaps which sounds a bit more edgy and trendy and clever to my way of thinking but that's probably not what I'm going for anyway. 

As far as bringing the goats along to events, I think it will work in my area and the demographic I am aiming for. I know some events may not want them there but wherever possible I will try to include them. I do think it is going to be a drawing point to bring people over to the stall, whether they remain to buy soap we will see. I do live in suburban Perth but Perth on the whole is like a big country town. I do ag shows with my goats and they are usually a big draw card particularly for city children who don't often get a chance to see farm animals, and those families with a more rural background love them too. In Australia in general there is a really big move among a large number of people in knowing where your food comes from and ensuring it is produced ethically, that farm to table idea is what I'd really like to tap in on and I think adults in this market will appreciate connecting the goats with the product too. I have some old faithful goats that love being at events, and bouncing babies are hard to walk past too. 

This years babies are due in about a month and I'll try to remember to share photos 

Oh yeah also. So I realised Little Goat Soaps is already registered as a business name in Australia. However my proposed name is still allowed, and a google and Facebook search is indicating that whoever has that business name isn't particularly active at the moment anyway. 

In favour of shortening it because that makes sense I rbink I'll drop the "The" so change "The Little Goat Soapery" to "Little Goat Soapery"


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 1, 2018)

I like it! Has a nice ring.


----------



## amd (Jul 3, 2018)

Dangit... I was pulling for Milk Baa Soaps, but I like play on words like that. (But please don't take my advice, I've been told I have the worst business name ever, that it makes no sense, etc.)

If you do bring your little goats, bring hand sanitizer too, just as a courtesy for you customers.

You're gonna rock this!


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 3, 2018)

My goats always said Maa not Baa (sheep baa) LOL. Milk Ma Soaps?


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 3, 2018)

I’d be a bit concerned that little goat soap and little goat soapery are so similar. I think it would be better get to have a unique name. It’s good that the other business isn’t currently active I guess but who is to know if they are just setting up or not. The UK one is huge and there is one in the US. 

Just playing devils advocate here.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2018)

Also keep in mind you are limiting yourself if you decide to make other soaps. Even in country settings there can be vegans and they will pass up your booth. As for taking the fluffy with you I agree it is not a great idea, I for one would pass up your booth due to severe allergies. I also get very perturbed when people think I have to like their dogs and bring them to my booth, I am allergic to dogs. I will mention people to travel and their could be some tourist that might want to check out your soap but do not want gm soap or have a goat or other animals at the booth. The first handmade soap I ever purchased or used was in a little farming community we visited on a cross country trip. 

Soap is hard enough to sell so limiting oneself is not a real good idea. But of course, is your choice. A quick example is, my duaghter when she started went with CZ Wick and Suds for her resistered name. She did not like making candles so we are now under the dba of ACTZ Cosmetics, which made much more sense since it is our initials, but I was unhappy she used  the word cosmetic. It once again limited products. ACTZ could have covered anything including her fairy houses.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 3, 2018)

NsMar42111 said:


> My goats always said Maa not Baa (sheep baa) LOL. Milk Ma Soaps?



This is true, but the Baa was.a.play on words.for bar of soap

Cmzaha I hear what you are saying I do, but I have no interest in making non-GM soaps. My whole reason for beginning soaping is to utilize my.goat milk in a way which is.marketable to try to have them cost less. They are a very expensive hobby (just like soap ha!)

Which brings me to an earlier point in the conversation, I do make cheese but cannot sell it. I make all our own dairy products but the licensing to sell milk and dairy products is extremely restrictive, would require me building an entire dairy and processing room to health department standards which even if I could afford it, I can't do while we are renting  I'd love to do it but its just not feasible. However soap is far less restrictive so that's why I headed down this path a bit over a year ago. I had no actual desire to make soap but funnily enough I was hooked very quickly


----------



## Primrose (Jul 4, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> I’d be a bit concerned that little goat soap and little goat soapery are so similar. I think it would be better get to have a unique name. It’s good that the other business isn’t currently active I guess but who is to know if they are just setting up or not. The UK one is huge and there is one in the US.
> 
> Just playing devils advocate here.



OK trying to think of some other options.

Prim and Proper Soaps was one I kicked around earlier but I'm not sold on it.

Primrose Soapery or Primrose Soaps 

My logo and stamp is being developed from a photo of my first two does. My phone won't let me add it here. 

Two Goat Soapery? 

Two Goats and a Soapery? 

My friend is dead keen on "Goaps" but I don't really like it


----------



## Relle (Jul 4, 2018)

I still like Little Goat Soapery and it's available as a business name so I would register that. They wouldn't let it be registered if it was a problem. Not keen of any of the above names.  If your logo has the goats on it then Primrose soaps won't connect with it and what happens if you get more than 2 goats, forget Goaps, people won't get it and you will have to explain all the time.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 4, 2018)

I understand what you are saying but you lose a group of buyers by restricting your selection.


----------



## Relle (Jul 4, 2018)

Primrose said:


> This is true, but the Baa was.a.play on words.for bar of soap
> 
> Cmzaha I hear what you are saying I do, but I have no interest in making non-GM soaps. My whole reason for beginning soaping is to utilize my.goat milk in a way which is.marketable to try to have them cost less. They are a very expensive hobby (just like soap ha!)
> 
> Which brings me to an earlier point in the conversation, I do make cheese but cannot sell it. I make all our own dairy products but the licensing to sell milk and dairy products is extremely restrictive, would require me building an entire dairy and processing room to health department standards which even if I could afford it, I can't do while we are renting  I'd love to do it but its just not feasible. However soap is far less restrictive so that's why I headed down this path a bit over a year ago. I had no actual desire to make soap but funnily enough I was hooked very quickly



I think if you are happy just doing GM soap then go for it, you have to be happy in what you are doing, then everything falls into place. It's sad about the cheese, I love GM cheese. I use to buy it direct at the farmers market from the farmer and it was just Mmmmmm.


----------



## cerelife (Jul 4, 2018)

Normally I tend to agree with cmzaha on all things business-wise, and she does have a valid point.
BUT I've gotta side with Relle in this case. I LOVE the name "Little Goat Soapery" - I would buy something from you just because I like the name so much! 
And if you had your fluffies at the market....oh my!! I would make your booth a 'must visit' just to see them and (maybe) pet them, with your permission of course! I adore the idea that these babies helped to create your soaps 
I have no allergies, so I would be in heaven seeing your goats! But cmzaha does have a point about people who are allergic/or just aren't comfortable with animals. Maybe play it by ear and see what works for you?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 4, 2018)

Um, my wholesale customers in Mobile sell GM soaps & lotions exclusively. Their company name is Retriever Soapworks! Named after their beloved fur babies. They also take goats to the Renn Faires they do. They're so cute! And they do attract a lot of attention.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 4, 2018)

Primrose said:


> OK trying to think of some other options.
> 
> Prim and Proper Soaps was one I kicked around earlier but I'm not sold on it.
> 
> ...



Out of those I like little goat soapery best.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 4, 2018)

I still like the original name the best. 

I'm not too worried about not having non-GM soaps. There are plenty of soapers around in my state and probably at the events that do 'normal' soaps, they can have those customers. Most that I see have a large range of normal soaps and just do a plain GM soap. Not many do multiple fragranced and coloured GM soaps. Only one lady I know of that also does exclusively GM soaps in a range of colours and FOs but she purchases GM rather than having it fresh from the farm.

I'm also working towards producing my own lard at home for the soaps


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Jul 4, 2018)

The Giddy Goat. Just something might open up more ideas if you decide you don’t want that other name.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 4, 2018)

I still like Little Goat Soapery best too. I know it might limit you, but using your own GM is your focus and what will set your products apart. I don't see it changing until and unless you can no longer raise goats yourself for whatever reason. If you find yourself having a lot of people asking for something other than GM, you could have one or two selections available if you want to.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 4, 2018)

Primrose said:


> I still like the original name the best.
> 
> I'm not too worried about not having non-GM soaps. There are plenty of soapers around in my state and probably at the events that do 'normal' soaps, they can have those customers. Most that I see have a large range of normal soaps and just do a plain GM soap. Not many do multiple fragranced and coloured GM soaps. Only one lady I know of that also does exclusively GM soaps in a range of colours and FOs but she purchases GM rather than having it fresh from the farm.
> 
> I'm also working towards producing my own lard at home for the soaps


I will point out I do not dislike the business name with Goat in it, Little Goat Soapery is a nice name, just a wee limiting. I was simply pointing out it can be limiting. 

I would simply question why someone wanting or selling wants to just let someone else have "those customers".  I sell to make money and not lose customers to another soaper. It is hard work and if I am going to sell I want to make money and have all areas covered. I will mention that I do make goat's milk soap and a large selection along with camel milk soaps (much smaller selection) and not one person has asked if they are my goats. Actually I use powdered milks now since most of my liquid is vinegar


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 4, 2018)

Two Goat Soapery sounds pretty cute. Goats are adorable.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 4, 2018)

Ye Olde Goat Soapery? I like "Goaps" too! LOL and Giddy Goat Soapery


----------



## Primrose (Jul 4, 2018)

cmzaha - because I have no desire to make non-GM soaps, I have no desire to try to meet the needs of every single person in the market. There are so many many soapers around, there is business for everyone and I see no problem if I don't have what people want, directing them to a fellow soaper. I am not in this for a monopoly. My passion is goats and goat products and that is what makes me different and I don't think its a bad thing, I view it as being specific rather than being limited.

I am pretty sure Giddy Goat is a brand of cider over here LOL


----------



## scard (Jul 4, 2018)

The first thing that came to mind when you mentioned using all local ingredients was It takes a village soapery or maybe, bountiful goat soaps.
But I like Two Goat Soapery. Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2018)

I also like 'Little Goat Soapery'. It conjours rural, heritage, clean, natural themes. All of which I value.

I really like goats (we used to have 3 does and their yearly babies), so will not walk past a 'tickle me' goat display. 
As for the smell, like all show animals, goats can be bathed. Our Buck stank, but our does were clean and always bedded on clean straw, and smelt divine. 

Primrose, I really like your business idea. If its your passion, then its the best idea.

I assume your GM-only soaps will not refer to their Genetic Modification status, rather their Goat Milk status...be careful of using abreviations to the wider world. Abreviations often mean different things to different people.

Best Wishes


----------



## Primrose (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks Sandra, yes I only use the GM abbreviation here on this thread to save me typing goat milk a hundred times! Lol

Yes indeed my does are always bathed before an event and I wouldn't take the bucks to these sorts of things. My does either don't have a smell, or smell like the shampoo I used on them the night before


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 4, 2018)

Primrose said:


> cmzaha - because I have no desire to make non-GM soaps, I have no desire to try to meet the needs of every single person in the market. There are so many many soapers around, there is business for everyone and I see no problem if I don't have what people want, directing them to a fellow soaper. I am not in this for a monopoly. My passion is goats and goat products and that is what makes me different and I don't think its a bad thing, I view it as being specific rather than being limited.
> 
> I am pretty sure Giddy Goat is a brand of cider over here LOL



I don't think having a niche is limiting.   It makes decision making easier, too.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 5, 2018)

True otherwise every shop would be a big supermarket/department store and sell everything

I think small businesses having specialty/niche products is a good thing


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 5, 2018)

I see what you are saying about catering to a specific group, but also bear in mind that if the soaper who you send people to for non GM soaps also has GM soaps, many people will buy in as fewer places as possible. 

So someone comes to your stand, wants to buy a GM soap for themselves and a non GM one for a gift. They buy the GM from you and you point them to another soaper. THAT soaper has both GM and non GM, so your customer now realises that they can go to just one booth to get the soaps that they need. 

Some people will buy from two vendors anyway, because of relating to the marketing. But not all. 

Don't lock yourself out of doing non GM soaps, even if it's only mentally.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 5, 2018)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I see what you are saying about catering to a specific group, but also bear in mind that if the soaper who you send people to for non GM soaps also has GM soaps, many people will buy in as fewer places as possible.
> 
> So someone comes to your stand, wants to buy a GM soap for themselves and a non GM one for a gift. They buy the GM from you and you point them to another soaper. THAT soaper has both GM and non GM, so your customer now realises that they can go to just one booth to get the soaps that they need.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with EG. Also when customers are used to your soap they want to buy from you and not another soaper. There is not always enough soap buyers to support several sellers. I do sell a lot of soap, but sometimes I sell one or two bars and sell 10+ crochet hats, so without my additional product to sell I would go home losing money. I do not get up early haul and setup to lose money. You never know how a market day is going to go for sales for the day. It is just about 100% unpredictable. Limiting oneself at small markets is a tough way to go unless you are happy with making only booth space, after packing your vehicle setting up and tearing down. 

 I will also mention in some states and counties health regulations do not allow animals other than service animals in markets. So best to check before taking an animal with you. There are health issues and liability issues, so your market may not allow it. Where I live no markets are even allowed to let customers bring in pets, but of course the public ignores the signs


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 5, 2018)

What about making it a Farm/Homestead theme since you already have animals ?
I am Rustic Life Farm.  I sell the soaps, but at some point in the near furture I want to sell Organic Eggs and Chicks, maybe even Herbs.
So my pick was something that can be everything all in one.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 5, 2018)

I still think Little Goat Soapery is a great name. You raise goats. You make soap. Just because you have goat in the name doesn't mean that the soap needs to always be made with goat milk. I don't think it's limiting at all.


----------



## Relle (Jul 6, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I will also mention in some states and counties health regulations do not allow animals other than service animals in markets. So best to check before taking an animal with you. There are health issues and liability issues, so your market may not allow it. Where I live no markets are even allowed to let customers bring in pets, but of course the public ignores the signs


Carolyn, Primrose is in Australia, we have different laws than you in the US. Markets allow animals here and no issue with bringing pets.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 9, 2018)

I like Two Goat Soapery! What about Two Goats Soap? Two Goat Soaps n More? Soapin' Goat? 

You know, just because your name says "Goat" in it does not mean you are limited to only goat milk products! It's a brand...so if later you decide to add other items (even not soap) there is no reason to think a name change is needed. 

I miss my goats....I don't miss the buck smell though LOL. Reminds me, I used to sell bonsai at a farmers' market and there was a goat milk  seller who would bring baby goats to the market when the weather wasn't hot. One day one of em kept trying to escape the playpen so they walked over to my booth with her and plopped her in my arms to goatsit LOL. Their barn name didn't even have the word goat in it, although all they did was goat related items-people still knew who they were! 

Only bad thing I see about bringing the baby goats is the escape artists/people trying to feed them junk, you'd have to have someone watching the babies plus someone doing the booth. Then again, easy to find volunteers for that usually! Have out some hand sanitizer (get the gallon sized) for people after they pet the goats...check with insurance...and don't forget the cleanup kit! I did a lot of petting zoos with my animals in 4H and only once forgot the cleanup kit. Ducks...messy... LOL

Start small, start with your milk stuff, leave yourself open for expansion. Who knows maybe you'll partner with a beekeeper and expand into honey stuff!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 19, 2018)

Thought you might like to know I went with the original but shortened it to Little Goat Soapery. Registered the business name and had my logo created.
At the end of the day I like the name and I wasnt coming up with much else that I really felt invested in and evoked the 'feel' I'm trying to create. So I hope this is two steps forward


----------



## earlene (Jul 19, 2018)

Lovely logo, *Primrose*.  I really like it.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 19, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Relle (Jul 20, 2018)

Love it . Your good to go.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2018)

I love it Primrose, and I’m glad you kept the name Little Goat Soapery. It really is perfect. It’s usually best to follow your heart.


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 20, 2018)

That's huge to have a name and logo settled. Congratulations!  I love them both.


----------



## cerelife (Jul 20, 2018)

Perfection!!


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 20, 2018)

I like!
Who did the goat drawing? That's awesome!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 20, 2018)

I love it too....Congratulations!!!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks guys, I just love it. It has quite a bit of sentimental value, the two goats are my first registered doe and her first daughter - matriarchs of my herd. There is a dairy goat breeder here who also does graphic design who did it for me, she did such a wonderful job especially since I had a very vague idea of what I wanted.


----------

